# 1939 Shelby Built - Peerless Badged



## dougfisk (May 24, 2016)

This is the only example I have seen of the Airflo fenders installed on this lower level non-airflo (non-wishbone) frame.  I'll consider it a one-of-a-kind until shown otherwise.    It is my proposition that Shelby was juggling more ballooner frame varieties than any other competitor in the late 1930's.  These tanks are so large some people confuse them for a "no-nose".


















I borrowed this seat, for a ride, from another '39 Shelby, as the original, also Lobdell, still needs some repairs.





I subbed in the Elgin wheels for the ride... the original wheels are still in process:


----------



## keith kodish (May 24, 2016)

Nice bike!  Let me know when it needs a new home!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2016)

Wow! Really nice.


----------



## kzoflyer (May 25, 2016)

Nice


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 25, 2016)

Does your bike have a horn in the tank by the way? Here is a Shelby I found this year looks the same except for curved fender braces on yours. Same floating rear rack!!


----------



## dougfisk (May 31, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Does your bike have a horn in the tank by the way? Here is a Shelby I found this year looks the same except for curved fender braces on yours. Same floating rear rack!!
> View attachment 321134




Yes, mine does have a horn in tank.  My fenders are the OG full on airflo versions.  My rack is different as well - better photo below:


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 1, 2016)

I really like your Shelby, Doug! That said, I gotta go and work on not breaking the 10th commandment.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 10, 2016)

Did you ever have a plan that seemed to be jinxed every step of the way?  I have spent a good part of the past few weekends building the correct wheels for this bike - no pics just yet.  The original rear hub had damage or wear on most every key operating component, and I was committed to keeping every original part possible. I scavenged parts from about 4 or 5 other hubs to salvage the "original".  In fact, at present, the only "original" parts left in the rear hub are the 2 axle nuts, the 2 lock nuts, the dust cap sprocket end, the sprocket set nut, and... that's it!  The final blow was today, upon test ride, the drivetrain was making a snap-crackle-pop noise.  I tried 3 different chains, no difference... sooo, off with the wheel, out with the driver assembly, and replace the cog, Yep that was it... Jeez...  It's a good thing I am extraordinarily patient about this stuff.


----------

